# Game 37, Bucks vs Lakers, Los Angeles



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (19-17) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (16-21).
> 
> WHEN: 9:30 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-628chfk-186890582.html


It's weird that the Bucks have a better record than the Lakers.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

How much do you want to bet if the lakers lose to the "crappy" bucks tonight it will lead off sportscenter?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who says the Bucks are crappy?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Casual basketball fans think we're crappy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nobody cares about casual basketball fans.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> How much do you want to bet if the lakers lose to the "crappy" bucks tonight it will lead off sportscenter?


hmmm. I might just tape sports center at midnight to find out.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Well then, so much for that. :laugh:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Well then, so much for that. :laugh:


yep. I missed the comeback in the second quarter watching the Badgers beat Indiana, but considering how well the Lakers were shooting in the first half when I was watching, I didn't think the Bucks had a chance.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I kinda had a feeling the lakers would suddenly remember that they had a lineup full of hall of famers as soon as they saw us


----------

